# Name that plant



## Think (Jun 14, 2007)

Number 1:
I bought this guy at the local Fish Store, he was nameless and seemed very well. It is about 7 stems packed together and it has larger leaves (up to 1 inch wide and up to 2 inches long) and the most distinctive quality is the red veins in the leaves. There are no roots, it just sits in the gravel.
 

Number 2:
I also got this guy at the same store... I think I've cracked his mystery, but just to make sure, here's a couple pictures and my guess.
 

I believe number 2 is a Ludwigia Ovalis: (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=94&category=brackish_adapt&spec=Yes)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Not sure what #1 is

#2 appears to be of a Bacopa species, possibly Bacopa monnieri.

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 is _*probably*_ _Alternanthera bettzickiana_, a non-aquatic species.

#2 is _Bacopa caroliniana_.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=124&category=genus&spec=Bacopa


----------

